
Status Quo Effects Upon Hiring Bias - brudgers
https://hbr.org/2016/04/if-theres-only-one-woman-in-your-candidate-pool-theres-statistically-no-chance-shell-be-hired
======
coffeedan
Wait, so you're saying the odds of a woman being hired increase when there are
more women in the candidate pool? I think my five-year-old could have come up
with that.

